# Guilty Pleasure Name



## RubyRainbows

What do you guys think of the name

Giorgio 

I've always thought it was super-cute, but I'm not really sure I would ever actually use it. Does that even make sense?? :dohh:

Have you ever known anyone named Giorgio? I haven't! And I just looked it up on the US SSA baby name website and it's never even been in the Top 1000 names at any time over the last 100 years!! Wow! That makes the name quite rare! (at least here in the US)

Do you have any "guilty pleasure names" that you love but would probably never really use?


----------



## steph.

I've met a few Giorgios but that's because I lived in Italy. Never met any here in australia!

My guilty pleasure name for a girl is Anastasia and for a boy it's Nicholas (I've had two boyfriends by this name so would be weird to name my child this although I love the name!).


----------



## cherrylips100

I only know of the music producer guy, not sure of his proper name...Giorgio Moroder?
I like lots of hippyish names but dh isn't a fan so won't get to use them. I.e Meadow, River. Also love Bear


----------



## modified

I don't know any! I say use it, though. I'm using my guilty pleasure name heh. She was called something else for a while because I didn't have the courage to say "actually, I love this name".. then one day I realised I don't actually care! It's my favourite name so I'll use it :)


----------



## Noodlebear

My guilty pleasures are all girls names. For ages I adored the name Saskia but something my OH said put me off. I love Raven and River but doubt I'd actually use them and LOVE the name Athena but one of my friends used it. Darn!


----------



## Noodlebear

modified said:


> I don't know any! I say use it, though. I'm using my guilty pleasure name heh. She was called something else for a while because I didn't have the courage to say "actually, I love this name".. then one day I realised I don't actually care! It's my favourite name so I'll use it :)

I really want to know what it is now!! Lol


----------



## modified

Noodlebear said:


> modified said:
> 
> 
> I don't know any! I say use it, though. I'm using my guilty pleasure name heh. She was called something else for a while because I didn't have the courage to say "actually, I love this name".. then one day I realised I don't actually care! It's my favourite name so I'll use it :)
> 
> I really want to know what it is now!! LolClick to expand...

It's in my signature :haha: Pixie!


----------



## Noodlebear

:haha: I wasn't sure if that was a cutesy nickname or something. Don't think I've ever come across someone called Pixie!


----------



## modified

Haha nah. It'd been our favourite name for years but then, when I fell pregnant, I panicked about what others would think and we settled on Violet instead. Since the gender scan revealed she was indeed a girl, I got more and more unsettled with Violet and more and more comfortable with _my_ choice :D


----------



## DissySunshine

Once joked with DH about naming our son "Nikolaj" (Nicko-lai) after the actor Nikolaj Coster-Waldau...now it's the only name he wants! Not exactly a name that can be pronounced here in the states ;)

I knew a Giorgio...he was gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## cherrylips100

If anyone says anything, just reply that there are Angels and Phoenix's, why not a Pixie?


----------



## JumpingIn

My GP names. Some of these are very normal, but not to my partner's taste at all so I'd never suggest them! Others have been suggested and rejected and a couple are still in the running!

Earl
Ernest
Vance
Verne
Rowan
Marlowe
Maxim
Alexis
Cesario
Caius
Magnus
Orion
Kamil

Saffron
Viola (our cat's name!)
Suhani
Amara
Elsinore
Nova
Fae


----------



## amytrisha

My guilty pleasure is Brison. My OH is called Brian (Bri) so Bris Son would of been lovely but he hates it unfortunately! 
I don't know any Giorgio's here in the UK, if you love the name go for it!


----------



## RubyRainbows

steph. said:


> I've met a few Giorgios but that's because I lived in Italy. Never met any here in australia!
> 
> My guilty pleasure name for a girl is Anastasia and for a boy it's Nicholas (I've had two boyfriends by this name so would be weird to name my child this although I love the name!).

Love all your names! Sophia, Sienna, Anastasia, & Nicholas! :thumbup:


----------



## jenmcn1

I don't know if I'd call it a 'guilty pleasure' name, but I LOVE Jaxon for a boy, but DH hates it:( Micah-Rose for a girl but we know someone who just used that name. I also love London for a girl (again someone we know used this name)


----------



## RubyRainbows

jenmcn1 said:


> I don't know if I'd call it a 'guilty pleasure' name, but I LOVE Jaxon for a boy, but DH hates it:( Micah-Rose for a girl but we know someone who just used that name. I also love London for a girl (again someone we know used this name)

Micah-Rose is really cute! Never saw Micah for a girl! I like it!


----------



## RubyRainbows

JumpingIn said:


> My GP names. Some of these are very normal, but not to my partner's taste at all so I'd never suggest them! Others have been suggested and rejected and a couple are still in the running!
> 
> Earl
> Ernest
> Vance
> Verne
> Rowan
> Marlowe
> Maxim
> Alexis
> Cesario
> Caius
> Magnus
> Orion
> Kamil
> 
> Saffron
> Viola (our cat's name!)
> Suhani
> Amara
> Elsinore
> Nova
> Fae

Love Orion & Amara! My friend has the cutest daughter named Nova!


----------



## JumpingIn

I forgot Dalibor, nn Dali for a boy!


----------



## daneuse27

My guilty pleasure name is Vienna. I would have considered it but it rhymes with the name of a girl I know who lets just say doesn't have great personality traits. Plus,I gave no real connection to the city - haven't even been there. So I picked something that is somewhat similar that I felt more of a connection with.


----------



## Middysquidge

Ahhhhh love the name Pixie! X I wanted to call DD2 Wren, with birdie as the nickname but OH wouldn't let me, she's got it in the middle and still gets birdie! X


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh I have loads! I love Bay and James for a girl, but wouldn't use them I don't think as they're a little too unusual. Then I love Lyra and Nyla but I guess these are almost in the normal range?? My friend has a LO called Raphaelle and I adore it but obviously can't use it, plus it's blatant stealing as I've ever met another girl with the same name. 

For boys I have hundreds: Rudolph, Otto, Bruno, Humphrey, Rupert.... I just don't know if I could use them without being embarrassed by the reactions I'd get.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Mine are Fox, Leif and Sage for a boy (I love them but totally couldn't get away with using them- I know I'd always be introducing my son in a sheepish way).
For a girl my main guilty pleasure name is Tabatha Catherine, so I can call her Tabby Cat, but DH (and every other living person) says no :cry:


----------



## Tealgiraffe

Mine is definitely Aspen! I just love that name but I don't know if I would ever actually use it. Adelaide is another one, but we're naming our daughter Adella, so I think it would be weird to have an Adelaide later on.


----------



## bump#1

Khaleesi.

Not really a name, its a title in the game of thrones books, but I think it sounds beautiful as a girls name paired with Rose. Khaleesi Rose :)


----------



## bump#1

Eleanor ace said:


> Mine are Fox, Leif and Sage for a boy (I love them but totally couldn't get away with using them- I know I'd always be introducing my son in a sheepish way).
> For a girl my main guilty pleasure name is Tabatha Catherine, so I can call her Tabby Cat, but DH (and every other living person) says no :cry:

That girls name is adorable. I love it!


----------



## Boo44

Pixie Geldof is a pretty famous Pixie! I think it's a fab name, you go for it!!

I kind of feel like we used our guilty pleasure boys name with Freddie. It's hardly very 'out there' but the others on our list were much more traditional and I felt I 'should' go with them, as I wondered what people would make of Freddie, but I thought who cares, we love it so let's go! And actually we've had nothing but good reactions to it and I'm so so pleased we did it

My other GP name would be Arabella, although I watched teen mom recently and that ruined the name for me! :)


----------



## JumpingIn

I forgot Bram! Again, it's not out there, but it might make people think of vampires


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eleanor Ace --

I also love Sage for a boy!! I def feel like it could work for a boy!! Just like Gage!

But everyone seems to prefer it for girls only! :shrug:


----------



## RubyRainbows

modified said:


> Noodlebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modified said:
> 
> 
> I don't know any! I say use it, though. I'm using my guilty pleasure name heh. She was called something else for a while because I didn't have the courage to say "actually, I love this name".. then one day I realised I don't actually care! It's my favourite name so I'll use it :)
> 
> I really want to know what it is now!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> It's in my signature :haha: Pixie!Click to expand...

Pixie is sweet! So cute!


----------



## Vankiwi

My friend has a Fox and a Wren, another friend has Humphrey and Rupert, all mentioned here! So real ones do exist :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

I loved the name Aurora Lily for a girl and Romeo for a boy, however Romeo doesn't seem to suit this little one so I'll have to save it for another time:haha:


----------



## BethHx

I love blossom for a girl and beau for a boy. We are aerioauly considering blossom as a middle name for this girl x


----------



## MUMOF5

The names I like aren't so much guilty pleasures, pretty normal names really, Theodora (Teddie) for a girl, and the male equivalent Theodore (Teddy) for a boy.


----------



## Taurus8484

jenmcn1 said:


> I don't know if I'd call it a 'guilty pleasure' name, but I LOVE Jaxon for a boy, but DH hates it:( Micah-Rose for a girl but we know someone who just used that name. I also love London for a girl (again someone we know used this name)

I love the name Jaxon too.......great name :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

emyandpotato said:


> For boys I have hundreds: Rudolph, Otto, Bruno, Humphrey, Rupert.... I just don't know if I could use them without being embarrassed by the reactions I'd get.

Rupert is one of mine. Love it but DH doesn't, and I'd be worried what reactions we'd get. I'm going to use it on a future dog though. :D

I like Finn too, and Fitz.


----------



## BethHx

Kess said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> For boys I have hundreds: Rudolph, Otto, Bruno, Humphrey, Rupert.... I just don't know if I could use them without being embarrassed by the reactions I'd get.
> 
> Rupert is one of mine. Love it but DH doesn't, and I'd be worried what reactions we'd get. I'm going to use it on a future dog though. :D
> 
> I like Finn too, and Fitz.Click to expand...

We named our cat Rupert! Suits him to a T! RupeyRoo he gets called Xx


----------



## Cheska

Love this thread. Giorgio is nice and could be nicknamed georgie.

Mines Aubrey for a boy and our surname begins with a which I also love the sound of together. 

I just don't think I could do it for fear of kids calling him Audrey and him hating his name.


----------



## discoclare

I have a colleague called Giorgio and have worked with a Giorgio in a previous job too (he was Italian)! Doesn't seem like an unusual name to me! 

I also know a few others mentioned on this thread. A friend has a son named Nicolai, I went to school with a Humphrey, DD1 goes to nursery with an Otto and we have a Beau in our extended family.

My guilty pleasure name for a boy was Maverick, OH vetoed it when I was pregnant with DD1 (we didn't know the gender). To my amazement I recently found out that a friend of a friend here in London has called her son Maverick!


----------



## Boo44

I love the name Beau! I've been thinking of names for our imaginary third child (!) and I mentioned Beau to OH and he said absolutely not. Sigh!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine is definitely Casper, I have wanted a boy named Casper since I was in my teens but everyone mocked it and made ghost jokes. Then when I suggested it when I was pregnant OH thought it was a joke. It honestly never made me think of the ghost really.. I just loved the name, but nobody could ever see past it... However now there is a 3 year old Casper at Micah's swimming group and everyone loves his name! I love Micah's name too of course but I have a right pang of name envy whenever I here them call Casper!!!


----------



## MadameJ

Arwyn and Acey are my gp for the twins,would love to use them but I know we/they would get jip for it!!


----------



## pippi_89

Soooo many! Artemis (nn Temi), Eternity (nn Eti), Ebony or Bellatrix  and Nathaniel


----------



## JumpingIn

Ace!


----------



## BethHx

I've always liked Casper too!


----------



## sophiedaphne

I absolutely love Aria, as does my boyfriend, and it is one of the only names we can agree upon... unfortunately, due to Game of Thrones, it's also one of the fastest growing names in terms of popularity :(


----------



## ElOrance

MUMOF5 said:


> The names I like aren't so much guilty pleasures, pretty normal names really, Theodora (Teddie) for a girl, and the male equivalent Theodore (Teddy) for a boy.

I dressed up as empress Theodora in the 4th grade for a project (lots of beads and crowns and capes...) so the name reminds me of looking super byzantine and regal :)

Fantasy girl names: Anastasia, Evangeline
Boys: Clement, Damian or something after a star like Antares or Sirius (no idea why)


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

mines hickory for boy but dh dosnt like it
and july summer for girl


----------



## sophiedaphne

Oh I also really like Autumn... but my boyfriend thinks it sounds like a stripper or something :growlmad:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I also always loved Clover, one of the sisters in What Katie Did is called Clover. OH said it's a cow's name... :(


----------



## Sarah lo

I always liked Nimue (nim-away) for a little girl as I love stories about king Arthur (nimue is the lady in the lake) but would never have used it in real life as its a bit too out there :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

My guilty pleasure name is Percival. I absolutely love it but where I live it just wouldn't fly. I think I only love it because my favourite engine in Thomas the Tank when I was little was Percy :blush:


----------



## Sophina

I like names that are loaded with vowels that are hard to pronounce and hard to spell. I don't think my mother would _ever_ learn to spell Eilidh or Ariadne or Isolde. 

For boy's names my guilty pleasure would be stealing celebrity surnames. Daltrey, Tennant.


----------



## neadyda

Sophina said:


> I like names that are loaded with vowels that are hard to pronounce and hard to spell. I don't think my mother would _ever_ learn to spell Eilidh or Ariadne or Isolde.
> 
> For boy's names my guilty pleasure would be stealing celebrity surnames. Daltrey, Tennant.

I always wanted to call one of mine Bellamy after Matt Bellamy from muse. OH doesn't like it.


----------



## cherrylips100

I like Matt Bellamy's son's name, Bingham.
Z,


----------



## MorghanW

For a girl: Titania
For a boy: Raziel


----------



## MrsLemon

I like Dexter, but Mr husband thinks its a murders name....:( stupid tv programme

and I love Betsy for a girl :)


----------



## Wriggley

Bellatrix and Hector  wouldnt use them tho


----------



## neadyda

Wriggley said:


> Bellatrix and Hector  wouldnt use them tho

Love Bellatrix... Massive Harry Potter fan!


----------



## BumbleBee10

I love Etzio for a boy! It would have to depend if he looked like one whether I'd use it though 
xx


----------



## Sophina

neadyda said:


> I always wanted to call one of mine Bellamy after Matt Bellamy from muse. OH doesn't like it.

Bellamy is gorgeous! It's another way to get "Bella" that's not Isabella or Annabelle too.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I just had to google to learn who Matt Bellamy is - lol.

Bellamy as a 1st name is pretty nice! I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## neadyda

RubyRainbows said:


> I just had to google to learn who Matt Bellamy is - lol.
> 
> Bellamy as a 1st name is pretty nice! I like it! :thumbup:

Can you please say that to my OH. If we have another baby I would love to use it! X


----------



## Smurfette

Dicken (like the little boy from The Secret Garden) is one of my favourite boys names but it has only been met with horror from other people. I also love Raffael (nn Raff).

Sam would have been Kitty if he'd been a girl which I still love. My husband obviously liked it too but apparently most of my family hated it.


----------



## MUMOF5

My guilt pleasure boy name is Barnaby with nn Barney. It was my Nan's maiden name, so has a family connection. Dh thinks it sounds to pretentious and upper class for us tho &#128521;


----------



## AngelofTroy

Smurfette said:


> Dicken (like the little boy from The Secret Garden) is one of my favourite boys names but it has only been met with horror from other people. I also love Raffael (nn Raff).
> 
> Sam would have been Kitty if he'd been a girl which I still love. My husband obviously liked it too but apparently most of my family hated it.

I LOVE Dicken! I love the secret garden  sadly OH said there was no way he was calling our son Dick anything :haha:


----------



## fides

fun thread!

for boys, i've always liked the nickname for Stanislaus, Staz, but DH would never go for such an Eastern Euro name...

and for girls, i've always like Tashia & Basha/Basia - again, no way DH would ever go for those, but these are the kinds of names that have run in my family


----------



## Smurfette

AngelofTroy said:


> Smurfette said:
> 
> 
> Dicken (like the little boy from The Secret Garden) is one of my favourite boys names but it has only been met with horror from other people. I also love Raffael (nn Raff).
> 
> Sam would have been Kitty if he'd been a girl which I still love. My husband obviously liked it too but apparently most of my family hated it.
> 
> I LOVE Dicken! I love the secret garden  sadly OH said there was no way he was calling our son Dick anything :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly the response I got from EVERYONE :dohh:. I still think it's an awesome name though. xxx


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm really loving the name Ford for a boy?
Also Xavier but OH says nope :(


----------



## cherrylips100

I've really liked Martha since I first saw The Secret Garden.
Also like Astrid and Ingrid but dh has vetoed them.


----------



## Genevevex

For our next boy I would LOVE to name him Delbert Tiberious.

But my husband hates it. And so does my mother in law. And my mother. And everyone else I've told it to. :sad2:

I like the name Delbert, but everyone says it is too geeky and that he would get made fun of too much. My husband keeps suggesting the name Garth. :nope:


----------



## littlelily

Great thread idea!

I love Sherezadeh from Arabian Nights. I also LOVE Luna but DH says she would be called lunatic :dohh:

Also love Casper or Jasper for a boy


----------



## bananabump

I've got a few! I've loved the name Jasmine since I was little but I'd never use it.. I'm not really sure why though lol I also love Arthur, Maisie, Edie, River, Teddy and Hugo but could never image us using them x


----------



## Genevevex

bananabump said:


> I've got a few! I've loved the name Jasmine since I was little but I'd never use it.. I'm not really sure why though lol I also love Arthur, Maisie, Edie, River, Teddy and Hugo but could never image us using them x

My husband and I have Arthur on our list as a possible name. :)


----------



## bananabump

Genevevex said:


> bananabump said:
> 
> 
> I've got a few! I've loved the name Jasmine since I was little but I'd never use it.. I'm not really sure why though lol I also love Arthur, Maisie, Edie, River, Teddy and Hugo but could never image us using them x
> 
> My husband and I have Arthur on our list as a possible name. :)Click to expand...

Aww jealous! My son was very nearly Arthur Dylan but I just couldn't quite persuade my husband :( lol


----------



## Arlandria

I love India or Skye for girlies names!

And I LOVE Alfie for a boy but my OH totally isnt keen :)


----------



## harlantr1

I ALWAYS, ALWAYS wanted to name my baby Atticus if I had a boy.....thinking about it now that I'm actually pregnant - I'm not so sure.


----------



## KBCupcake

I have yet to meet a Giorgio 

I really like the name Summer but I'm torn between 2 others. Summer probably isn't going to happen :(


----------



## MrsKChicago

Ours is Peregrine for a boy. We both love it, but it's just too weird. And everyone would jump to the Lord of the Rings reference, which isn't why we like it. I like a lot of bird names, apparently. DH vetoed Wren and Lark for girls


----------



## MyLittleFish

MrsKChicago said:


> Ours is Peregrine for a boy. We both love it, but it's just too weird. And everyone would jump to the Lord of the Rings reference, which isn't why we like it. I like a lot of bird names, apparently. DH vetoed Wren and Lark for girls

I love these names and tried mentioning them to DH whilst pregnant with DD but he said no! :wacko:
i also liked Zebedee for a boy bit that is never going to happen! Lol!!


----------



## emyandpotato

OH just announced he wants to name our future daughter Daenerys and Dany for short. He hasn't even read/watched GOT :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

MrsKChicago said:


> Ours is Peregrine for a boy. We both love it, but it's just too weird. And everyone would jump to the Lord of the Rings reference, which isn't why we like it. I like a lot of bird names, apparently. DH vetoed Wren and Lark for girls

Honestly I think that is a fantastic name! You should most definitely go for it. Benedict Cumberbatch's parents didn't hold back and look where that epic name got him.


----------



## CharlWhite

We were going to call this baby Sol for ages but have changed to Beau now. I have always loved it and Oh said no way at first hence going with Sol. But then Beau came up in conversation and he's changed his mind yay. DD is called Eden and I think they go together so well. We've had a few odd remarks about Beau but he's our baby and we love it x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Me and oh love the name Beau too, I don't know any other Beau's!


----------



## ruthb

I love Lorenzo, OH would never go for it. He wants to name him Varbo, god knows where thay came from!


----------



## lau86

My guilty pleasure name is Jeremy. I love it and think a little Jeremy would be adorable but I've literally never met anyone else that doesn't think of Jeremy Kyle and hate it! If I have a third son I'm gonna work on DH


----------

